# husband diagnosed with depression and anxiety by a sexologist.



## zonika17 (Jul 18, 2013)

hi i am 23 yrs old and my husband is 31 yrs old. we have been married for 6 mnths now. 4 months he was talking to his past girlfriends and when he got caught from past 2.5 mnths we have literally stopped having sex. gone to the sexologist cum psychiatrist , he says he has depression and anxiety and he says no sex for some more time. the problem here is i am ok without sex it the health demands so but after listeneing to that my husband is so happy that he will not have to have sex for sometime. i am also a short tempered person and i lose my cool very easily. how should i react to all of it. sometimes i feel like getting seperated but now i think if i will take that step it will b like i have left him whne he was in trouble. plz advise me


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

You need to include the rest of your story, I think. That this is an arranged marriage, etc... 

C


----------



## zonika17 (Jul 18, 2013)

my husband and i have not gone without a day of arguments and fights over his infidelity, the urge to watch porn and hide and lie about it. he does not even like to watch it togetehr. its been over 2.5 months and we have jus had sex 4 times that too after my insisting and cryings. one time while doing it he said "lets stop now". its like i only force him. he gave me a reason tht he cant do it in nyt cz he has had food n stuff and in the morning he doesnt want to wake me up. the whole day he goes to work and if he is at home in the afternoon he doesn't let me lock the room.yesterday night we were in our rooms by 8is we had ample of time. even after me taking all the initiatives he disagreed. now ive strted sleeping on the floor and let him have the whole bed for himself.ive told him that till the time he does not tell me his problem we ll live like this only. can u plz tell me what can be the issue? and i dont trust him a bit.two times he has cheated on me alredy in 4 mnths of marriage and then the sex stops. so i have hard time to believe what he says. cause he does get an erection wen i make an initiative. but lets it go by very soon.

i am 23 yrs old. when we had gone to the doctor he had been diagnosed with depression. the doctor on top of it says no sex for while. now he is happy that the doctor also had said no. now for a kiss also he is throwing tantrums. i dont know what to do. i told my mother that i want to walk out of it but then my family has a lot of financial issues so i dont know what will i do. i just need him to be a normal man. also we havent gone for our honeymoon also..i need him to be someone whom i can enjoy with and not cry for everyday. i am a larger woman but he is way larger than me. so that shouldnt be a problem and if it was the frst day when he saw me i was the same. he should have not agreed for mariage then. our marriage also happend in like after meeting for the first time the guy who arranged the meeting without askin me said its a yes from my side. hes my uncle and my husband was told tht the girl is cry at the restaurant. thats y he agreed.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

Number 1, why are you still with him, you're not his priority, cheating and porn is. 

Number two, why are you trying so hard to initiate sex with a man whose priorities are cheating and porn? Stop initiating, and tell him you want a divorce.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

You need to find another doctor, sexologist was a good idea, but you may want a find a Psychiatrists or a Psychologists. Or good old marriage counseling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

